# Moving to (Nothern/North West) Spain



## Helen1980 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi there

I have been thinking about moving to Spain and would like your opinions of life there...

Firstly I have been thinking of Northern Spain, Galica, area around Santander, anywhere around the coast. 

A little about myself, I am English, but live in Brittany with my french boyfriend, life is ok here, but I never really believed I would live in France, but I young(ish) sans children and am looking to move somewhere different and settle down. The language is not a problem, I live in France and have managed to learn French, and I work for a Dutch company, So I am used to not understanding everything, but I have a good sense of humour, a good old laugh is always the answer when you get the wrong end of the stick...(often for me)

Anyway, I m looking for a place that isn t too hot, a bit of rain (believe it or not), next to the beach (with waves) and a good healthy outdoor life, I enjoy walking, surfing, golf...I give anything a go really....

and of course being English I like the cafe (have a pint) culture. Presently,, my main problem in France is that unless you want to go to night club or a PMU (where sometimes you want to wipe your feet on the way out) you can t really go have a pint or two then go home, its all or nothing, I don't care for night clubs but I m not a house hermit and don t want to sit in my house all my life drinking beer, I just want a place to sit back, and watch the world go by whilst having a cold pint.....by the sea....or with some people to stare at....

I have a job that allows me to live anyway in Europe and I have a healthy wage (enough to live comfortably), but what I want is to never go indoors and sit on the sofa...even if it rains (I m from the west country of the UK, I dont mind the rain)

I would like to go to a place that allows me to rent or buy a house without crying when I see the costs going out each month (like in the UK).

Also we are going there next year for a test month or 2.....any advise on short term rents? 

Can you just let me know honestly how life is there, please don t compare it to the UK, if I want fish and chips I ll hop on plane...I just want a raw perspective on life there....

Hope you can all advise me on your experiences...

cheers

lane:


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, Spain is great, if u have employment or money, the systems are poor if u don't!, lots of paperwork, I'd say go for the North Spain, weather a bit cooler, then South!! And cheaper, and less unemployment! The north is richer then the south! Santander Is beautiful, and Asturias. all in all tho, Spain is still a great place to be, tho the going can get tough at times. cheaper living then Uk, in general happier people, less gloom & doom.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I went to Asturias on holiday a year last September, it was sooooo beautiful, we hired a car and travelled all over. The food was good too. However I believe it gets cold in the winter. 

We went to Mallorca this year, but northern Spain it will be next year. I do not think I could live there full time, just because of the winters, I hate the cold, that is why I live in the Canary Isles.

I always watch the weather forecasts for Northern Spain, it certainly rains a lot especially in Gallicia


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Helen1980 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been thinking about moving to Spain and would like your opinions of life there...
> 
> ...


Hi there! There is no place like Santiago. It is vibrant and stunning and there is just so much to do. There is something really mystical about the old part of Santiago. The only "bad thing" is that the nearest beach is around 30 kim away, but the public bus is excellent and takes you to many of the beaches around and down south by rias bajas. It's easy to find short term rentals in santiago, as they are very used to welcome pilgrims and visitors that stay for longer periods of time. 

I'd say that the clime and the surrondings are really very similar to britannys though,all very celticish, ALthouth summers are much warmer in Santiago. 

No fish and chips that I'm aware of, but they are used to having lots of people from all over the world, so you will not fele like the only guiry in town, but at the same time it has managed to retain its own identity and charm. 

Asturias is also very beautiful. But I just find that Santiago is much more alive than any other place in the north.


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Helen,

I think the North of Spain is a beautiful, I've only seen parts so I have a lot yet to explore but there's really no hurry, pace of life is easy going, the food fantastic and people very social, proud but welcoming. Economics and working life is a struggle for many here at the moment, high unemployment, but it hasn't changed the general happy mood and good spirit. The North is a long coast though, and the landscape, cities, tradions and local customs vary greatly in different parts. I really recommend learning some language first (Castillian Spanish) because English is not so common and you will find things and people are a lot more easier, then there's the regional languages to get your head around.

And if you like walking, you can always walk Camino de Santiago!


----------

